
Ask HN: Best book for HPC? - anjellow
specifically related to quantitative finance and HFT.
======
dekhn
I got a lot out of
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781565923126.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9781565923126.do)
but it's . not specific to finance and HFT

~~~
anjellow
Is that book still relevant? It says it was written in 1998.

~~~
dekhn
sort of. I doubt it covers GPUs, but it covers hardware performance in a way
that you would be abble to understand how to utilize GPUs.

